# maryland spider ID?



## neubii18 (Jul 22, 2010)

i have made this thread as i am on vacation in southern maryland,and i have been finding some cool spiders.please help ID as i post them.

#1            i found this large spider in a hole next to a stream.i got it out with a stick and bagged it.it's either a dolomedes sp.,or a hogna sp.what do you think?also,how do you tell the difference?thanks!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a dolomedes species.I'm thinking tenebrosus.that or triton.what do you guys think?


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 23, 2010)

That looks like a Lycosidae to me, probably a Hogna sp. The posterior eyes are all wrong for a Dolomedes sp., so I suggest you go check those pics of eye arrangements again 

Pics to show the eyes:
Hogna carolinensis: http://bugguide.net/node/view/123336
Dolomedes tenebrosus: http://bugguide.net/node/view/154474
Not sure if yours is H. carolinensis, but it sure looks like a Hogna sp.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 23, 2010)

large hogna found in a hole w/ banded legs= Hogna aspersa IMO.


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 23, 2010)

you're right.after looking closer,it does apear to have hogna sp eyes.so,any ideas on how i can ID the species now that i have the genus?thanks for you're help!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 24, 2010)

so i have narrowed down the species that this hogna can be based on location from bugguide.net.it can be either Hogna aspersa,baltimoriana,carolinensis,frondicola,or helluo.what do you guys think?also,how can i sex it?thanks for any help!


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 24, 2010)

it's not baltimoriana,carolinensis, frondicola, or helluo.   i'd say aspersa.  the large size, banded legs, and it living in a hole/burrow match aspersa.  looks to be a female.  fatten her up and you will likely get an egg sac out of her.  these spiders are hardy captives.


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 24, 2010)

How would I care for it?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 26, 2010)

substrate : a few inches of top soil.  a hide place.  cage size.  gallon jar to 5 gl aquarium.  offer a few large crickets a week. water bowl: must be coke bottle cap.  just kidding.   bottle cap for water source.  have fun


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you!i really like her.she is really cool to watch.i am going bike riding again today at the same stream,so i plan to find a couple more.maybe one of these will be hogna carolinenses!i saw a lot of little babies running out of a hole that was good sized for a large spider,so i plan to collect a couple babies and raise them to see what species they are.i'm really excited!and i saw a few water snakes,five lined skink babies,and TONS of frogs and toads,so i hope to see more of them.


----------



## jsloan (Jul 26, 2010)

One thing to watch for is a raised turret around the entrance to the burrow.  According to Kaston ("Spiders of Connecticut" 1980) that is a characteristic of _H. aspersa_.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jul 27, 2010)

_Hogna aspersa_ burrow.


----------

